# 18.09 CTF in Brey , wer ist dabei ??



## Pedalritter (8. September 2005)

Servus ,

wollte nur mal nachhören ob jemand in Brey   dabei ist   .
Und welche Strecke ihr unter die Stollen nehmt  ,denn ich weiß es noch nicht   .

Infos unter www.fcr-brey.de

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei, zwei Freunde kommen auch noch mit und wir werden den 35 KM Kurs uns vornehmen. Nächstes Jahr die 52 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (12. September 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Servus ,
> ... Und welche Strecke ihr unter die Stollen nehmt....


Ich bin dabei und werde mich erst kurzfristig entscheiden.
Kommt auf meine Laune am Start Morgen an


----------



## Pedalritter (13. September 2005)

@Mc Fly

meine Laune für die 52er Runde sind seit Freitag auf Null gesunken   .

Am FAT ist die Gabel im A.sch    , und somit muß ich mit meinem Chaka an den Start gehen     . Und dann werden es nur die 35km , es sei denn der Bernd kann Wunder bewirken   .

Grüssle


----------



## godzilla71 (13. September 2005)

moin, moin,

wie hast du denn die gabel klein gekriegt - war das nicht die hochgelobte rock shox reba ?? 
also, wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist bin ich dabei. und da ich kein fully besitze, bin ich bisher jedes jahr mit dem hardtail die große runde gefahren ... also nicht jammern, das chaka schafft auch 52 km   

QUOTE=Pedalritter]@Mc Fly

meine Laune für die 52er Runde sind seit Freitag auf Null gesunken   .

Am FAT ist die Gabel im A.sch    , und somit muß ich mit meinem Chaka an den Start gehen     . Und dann werden es nur die 35km , es sei denn der Bernd kann Wunder bewirken   .

Grüssle[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. September 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> FAT ist die Gabel im A.sch



Erzähl mal wie man ne Reba klein bekommt ... ?
Ist bestimmt beim Bordstein hochfahren passiert *grins*

War doch gut, das ich mich für ne Minute entschieden hab


----------



## Pedalritter (13. September 2005)

servus Mc Fly , Godzilla71,

ist eigentlich ganz einfach , aber auch nicht so dramatisch   . Letzten Freitag auf der Trainingfsahrt der großen Breyer Runde ist urplötzlich bei km 28 ( Steinigbachtal hoch ) die Luft im linken Gabelholm entwischen   . Hatte dann kaum noch Dämpfung und die Federwegsverstellung ging auch nicht mehr richtig   . Aber laut Bernd wohl keine seltenheit bei der ersten serie . Die haben da wohl Dichtungsprobleme gehabt , da hat der Zulieferer wohl ne faule Serie geschickt   . Naja ich hat wohl noch glück , meine hat 4,5 Monate gehalten , bei anderen ist das wohl schon nach 3 Tagen passiert   .
Na Schaun Mer Mal am Sonntag , vielleicht bastel ich mir eine mittel lange Runde zusammen    .

Gruss Jörg


----------



## dodo1912 (13. September 2005)

na mein bike haengt noch im keller an der decke...hab mir am letzten We in Mayen beim CTF das Schaltauge abgerisssen und da es 2940913413248 verschiedene Schaltaugen gibt, dauert das alles soooo lange...Strecke? So lang wie geht....   Wobei...bin leicht angeschlagen (Erkältung) und bald sind Klausuren - da will ich nicht krank sein - deshalb mach ich das auch mal ausnahmsweise vom Wetter abhängig.

Hoffe meine Reba haelt 

man sieht sich dann wohl in Brey


----------



## karmakiller (14. September 2005)

wollte mal fragen ob steigungsmäßig so was schlimmes wie der Hasenberg im Stadtwald dabei ist (ich hoffe den kennt jetzt auch jemand   ) und ob jemand eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Route hat


----------



## Möhre (14. September 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> so was schlimmes wie der Hasenberg


    ist das dein Ernst?
Die Strecke ist auf der Homepage vom FCR Brey beschrieben (siehe Höhenprofil, dann weiß man wo´s langgeht).


----------



## Pedalritter (15. September 2005)

@ Karmakiller ,

nein keine Angst die Steigungen sind alle fahrbar da die meisten doch recht kurz sind !!Es gibt halt nur so 2 Stellen auf der 35 und 52 er Strecke die bei nässe etwas schwierig sind !! Lass dich aber nicht von den Höhenprofilen auf der HP irre machen dort sieht es schlimmer aus als es wirklich ist !! Die längste Steigung ist das Steinigbachtal (52km) aber das zieht sich   .

Bei nässe ist das einmal die Auffahrt richtung Schauren (52KM) lose Steine und weicher Untergrund !!
Und auf beiden Strecken die Abfahrt " ELLING"   , der Obere Teil ist bei nässe sehr schmierig da dort viel Schiefer ist !! Bin am Sonntag im Regen den Elling noch runter , zwar etwas langsamer wie sonst , war aber trotzdem   .
Naja ich hab gut reden , bin halt ständig in der Ecke unterwegs   

Aber keine Angst ,ist alles Fahrbar , man muß die Fahrweise halt einwenig der Witterung anpassen !!  .  

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (15. September 2005)

Möhre schrieb:
			
		

> ist das dein Ernst?
> Die Strecke ist auf der Homepage vom FCR Brey beschrieben (siehe Höhenprofil, dann weiß man wo´s langgeht).



ja das ist mein Ernst  - den Hasenberg find ich schon recht happig - habs halt eher mit langen Steigungen als mit kurzen knackigen 

@Padalritter:
*danke  *


----------



## Mc_Fly (16. September 2005)

@Pedalritter

Sollen wir zusammen nach Brey gondeln?

Wenn ja, geb mir ne Uhrzeit, wann ich bei dir sein soll ...!

(Ich freu mich schon auf die Schlammschlacht !!)


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mich für den Marathon noch nicht vorangemeldet. Könnt ihr mir sagen, bis wann ich am Sonntag da sein muss, um mich anzumelden?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Chr!s (16. September 2005)

@sebot.rlp: Kannst dich immer noch vor Ort anmelden. Dabei wird auch nicht unterschieden, ob du 35 od. 52km fährst. Aber spätestens bei der ersten Streckenteilung sollte man schon wissen, ob man Lang oder Kurz fahren will. Ein "Mittelding" zählt ja wohl nicht! Es gibt keine Zeitnahme und keine Startblocks. Erst wenn alle Nachmelder gezahlt haben erfolgt der gemeinsame Start. Die Erfahrung der vergangenen Jahre hat gezeigt, dass viele erst um kurz vor 10 eintrudeln und sich nachmelden, so dass sich der Start um einiges verzögert. Entsprechend groß das Gedränge. 
Es dürfte aber reichen, um viertel vor 10 da zu sein. Es sei denn, du möchtest dich noch einfahren.

@karmakiller: Wenn der Hasenberg von seiner Länge und Steigung ein Problem darstellen sollte, würde ich dir raten, auf die kurze Distanz zu gehen. Das Steinigbach-Tal kommt am Ende in ähnliche Prozentzahlen rein und es zieht sich. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du mehr von der 35er Strecke hast, die ebenfalls nicht ganz ohne ist. Aber da ich dich nicht kenne, möchte ich dir natürlich auch nicht von der Langstrecke abhalten. Schau am Sonntag mal, wie die Tagesform ist, wie gesagt, bis zur Streckenteilung hat man ja Zeit für die Entscheidung.

*Kurzer Hinweis an alle:* Bei früheren Touristikfahrten hat's einige geschmissen, und zwar in einer Kurve neben der B9 in Höhe Spay auf Kopfsteinpflaster. Das befindet sich direkt zu Beginn des Abschnitts "Neuer Weg". (s. Höhenprofil) Damals wars ziemlich glitschig vom Regen aber auch bei trockenem Wetter ist's nicht zu unterschätzen.

Man sieht sich...


----------



## Pedalritter (16. September 2005)

@Mc_Fly

Können wir gern machen , wollte so gegen halb 10 in Brey sein !! Und dann müßten wir noch jemanden abholen   .
So , und dann werd ich mir Morgen noch neue fette (2,35") Reifen aufziehen   . Damit der ,der hinter mir fährt auch was von der Tour hat   .
Und dann muß ich mir noch Überlegen wann ich Wählen gehe   .
Sauber vor der Tour   , oder als Wildschwein nach der Tour   ,das ist die Frage !!
Kannst Dich ja nochmal melden.

@Chr!s

Stimmt hast recht , das Kopfstenpflaster hatte ich vergessen , da haben sich letztes Jahr einige gelegt   .
Auch nicht zu Verachten ist die Abfahrt vom Jakobsberg in den Obersten Weinbergsweg , da liegt viel Schotter   .

Bis Sonntag


----------



## karmakiller (17. September 2005)

ich komm den Hasenberg rauf - aber ich finde ihn schon sehr anstrengend - Möhre scheint ihn ja mit links zu fahren - jedem das seine

wenn da "3 Hasenberge" in der großen Runde sind, hätte ich wohl schon Probleme
die 700 hm der 35er Runde dürften dagegen machbar sein

auf jeden Fall danke für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (17. September 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @Mc_Fly
> Können wir gern machen, wollte so gegen halb 10 in Brey sein !!


Ok......
Passt es, wenn ich um 9.15 bei dir bin?
oder ehr 9.00 Uhr ?

Ich fahre nur die kurze Tour. Hab keinen Bock aufs Steinigbach-Tal.
(Dieses Blöde Tal geht mir ab dem Hexentanzplatz "Teich" sowas von auf die Nerven      ...)


----------



## Pedalritter (17. September 2005)

@Mc_Fly

Alles klar 9.15 bei mir !!

Ja dann lass uns die35er fahren +X    (ne Mittellange    ).

Ja Ja das Steinigbachtal , man Kurbelt und Kurbelt und sieht doch kein Ende   .
Genauso blöd ist der Panoramaweg iiiiihhhh "TEER" , da müßte man den vorher runterfahren   .
Was für ein Glück das wir uns Auskennen   .

Bis morgen


----------



## dodo1912 (17. September 2005)

dann mal viel spass...die erkältung macht mir nen strich durch die rechnung...  



bin auf den Bericht gespannt....

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Chr!s (18. September 2005)

Zieht Euch warm an...


----------



## rossi.63 (18. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute dabei!!!!
Hat vielleicht jemand den Track von der 35er tour als ovl oder anderes Navi
Format gespeichert??
Wäre schön, denn ich möchte die Strecke noch mal nachfahren.


----------



## Chr!s (11. Mai 2006)

Laut Vorstand des FC Rheingold, dem Organisator der Breyer Touristikfahrt, wird es die Veranstaltung aus "vereinsinternen" Gründen nicht mehr geben.
Schade, denn sie war eine der schönsten in der Umgebung. Vor allem die Atmosphäre zusammen mit dem Sportfest hatte was besonderes.

Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass die Jungs es irgendwann vielleicht doch wieder hinbekommen, das Event auf die Beine zu stellen. Vor allem aber hoffe ich, dass sie dann unterstützt werden und nicht wieder Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommen, wie so oft geschehen.


----------



## Pedalritter (11. Mai 2006)

Ja , es ist sehr schade das es diese Veranstaltung wohl nicht mehr geben wird !!! 

Aber meines Wissens ist das " Forstamt Boppard " nicht ganz unschuldig an der Absage der Veranstalung !! 
Ich weis allerdings nicht ob dies auch so zutreffend ist !! 

Sehr sehr schade das ganze !!


----------



## cdtreiber (12. Mai 2006)

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!
Warum haben die denn diese so erfolgreiche Veranstaltung "tot" gemacht?
Woher habt ihr die Info?

Gruß


----------

